
Project management for small teams - Nayiaki
https://gmelius.com/project-management-guide-sme/
======
lazharichir
Sadly, most tools are a little overwhelming for small teams. And a small team
may have very different actors who would find value is very different tools.

As a dev/tech founder, I use GitHub Boards and Projects for pretty much
anything. The rest is Google Calendar, Gmail, and Docs. These are all the
"productivity tools" I need.

Some SaaS friends use ASANA, GitHub Projects and Atlassian to "glue" it all.
And they are 15 tops. They are thinking of revamping it all to only use a
single tool.

